# 1.4 16v (AUA) engine dead! what will fit?



## subitus (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi guys I´m new here at the forum, my name is John. 
Been lookin at your great forum nothing like it here in Sweden. 
Don't know if Im posting in the right thread.....(so many)
*Anyway my VW lupo MY2000 1.4 16v is dead, started whit low oil pressure and seconds later it was all over. *
Asked my local garage guy, he told me that this is a common problem whit the AUA engine. Something whit narrow oil channels...
I have been around the scrapyards here in west Sweden (europe) and they do also know about this 1.4 16v problem therefore they are asking sick money for a replacement engines.
My questions is what other VAG engines will fit my car 
(whitout enormous rebuilds) heard something about the BBY ?
These 1.4 16v engines are also petrol engines in VAG cars according to wkipedia but will any "plug n play" ?: 
AHW / AXP / AKQ / APE / AUA / BCA / BUD / CGGA / BXW / AFH / AFK / AUB / BBZ
Bare whit my crappy spelling, wasn't the brightest kid in class, dirtiest though


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 1.4 16v (AUA) engine dead! what will fit? (subitus)*

ha-ha-ha. sorry to hear this. my friends from russia have the same problems with this disposable 1.4 motor. we don't have it here in the US however. you could try regional vwvortex forum, look in the vw vortex forums glossary. or try this site http://www.volkswagen.msk.ru.
GL!
but what i think you could swap any 1.6 16v easily. or just the block of it and use your 1.4 head


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 1.4 16v (AUA) engine dead! what will fit? (subitus)*

i amde a cross thread

http://www.volkswagen.msk.ru/f...31110


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Those later small-block motors do seem to suffer terribly from this. I've had 1.4 and 1.6 8Vs with exactly the same problems. The pre-97 motors seem to be fine - why they would change something that has worked for 20 years to something that self-destructs at random is beyond me.
I'll have a look in Etka later and see if I can find any 1.4s that look to be straight swaps. If it were me I would build a hybrid with an early block and 16V head, but that may be beyond what you want to do with it.


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

the cylinder block can be used of thiese motors AHW, AKQ, APE, AXP, BCA, BBY, BKY, BUD, CGGA. 
these motors use the same block but different pistons AFK, AFH, AQQ, AUB BBZ, they have 101 HP/PS


_Modified by manfredwerner at 9:20 PM 2-18-2010_


----------



## franque (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: (manfredwerner)*

That's an interesting perspective on the matter


----------

